# Alpinezone, You Got Served over on Snow Journal:



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

> Gotta tell you I like Bob Switzgable's management of the area even though *they pander way to much to the niche bump skier market*.


 
Talking about bumps on that flat trail, gunstock or something:



> Gorgeous day, completely empty. Speaks for itself. Just like Temptor last week on a similar day. *Niche market completely overserved.*
> 
> Did not do the pass this year. Have been there a couple of times on very cheap tickets, though.
> 
> Rode the gray chair recently with *one of your cohorts who often posts on AZ. Just blown away at his lack of proficiency.*


 
Oh snap, it's on!

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic16061

Enjoy!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 12, 2010)

nice


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't you have better things to do?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Don't you have better things to do?



When your top 30, you've got free time on your hands  :lol:


----------



## JD (Jan 12, 2010)

who cares?


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Don't you have better things to do?




Glad you took the personal attack off that statement...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I'm the only bump skier at Ragged.  I would love it if they catered to my 'niche'  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

I think he rode with me. Which makes him a completely two-faced tool, the conversation on the chairlift was very polite. Especially seeing how he was judging my skiing ability based on flats drills, not railing groomers or actually skiing bumps.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Glad you took the personal attack off that statement...



Hey, don't mess with the mods!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2010)

Smack at the Ct hill.  WFC.  Make turns drink beer.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Smack at the Ct hill.  WFC.  Make turns drink beer.



Hey, what do you mean hill!


----------



## Trev (Jan 12, 2010)

Not to all jump into the defensive bandwagon but really... anyone with half a brain, ok, lets call it 1/15th(6%) of a brain can see that this guy is a moron.

6% of the hill is catering to a small niche. And truth be told is it really 'catoring' ? or is it more like trying to 'get it right' for that customer base ??  Now I don't know since this is my first year there..  but I mean.. more then just the AZers ski that trail.. see it every time I am there.

Not many businesses would succeed if they catered to 6% of their customers and let 94% go without any attention. Keeping in mind of course, catering does imply that the group is receiving more then the normal attention.

I wonder what the 'learn to ski' group at Sundown would think..  the discounts/packages/lessons etc..  

I think the term for that is Gorilla Math.

This is probably the same type of person who would have cried tears when snowboarding was introduced or should I say, allowed on the whole mountain without a special pass or license and being restricted to one or two runs only. Ya, and listening to that nonsense would have gotten a resort .. like what.. shut down maybe ??  

Brilliant!

_*HE DOESN'T LIKE BUMPS == NOBODY SHOULD LIKE THEM.*_


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Hey, don't mess with the mods!



She's not a mod...
But after things said to some of us - I'd expect better...


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> She's not a mod...
> But after things said to some of us - I'd expect better...


I self-moderated something I should not have typed. I suppose you never do this? I have never claimed to be perfect... The insistence upon harping on that little lapse, albeit brief, however, is unnecessary. 

In other words....grow up.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Glad you took the personal attack off that statement...





andyzee said:


> Hey, don't mess with the mods!





andyzee said:


> Hey, what do you mean hill!





dmc said:


> She's not a mod...
> But after things said to some of us - I'd expect better...





hey, take it somewhere else people, this thread could provide some real laughs, not the same tired bs you two always chime in with.


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> I self-moderated something I should not have typed. I suppose you never do this? I have never claimed to be perfect... The insistence upon harping on that little lapse, albeit brief, however, is unnecessary.
> 
> In other words....grow up.



Wow... You should taste your own words...  And live by them...  
it makes all the crap you've slammed at me all BS now..  

-----------
btw... That bump run on the SnoreJournal looks sweet....  Is that sundown?


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> hey, take it somewhere else people, this thread could provide some real laughs, not the same tired bs you two always chime in with.



I call 'em like I see 'em...  

Deflecting for Highway Star... haha..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

come on man, this could be fun.  we've got a million threads with you two sparring.  lets try a new approach.


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> come on man, this could be fun.  we've got a million threads with you two sparring.  lets try a new approach.



I'm done...  

Now I want to know.. is that trail on SnoreJournal from Sundown?


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm done...
> 
> Now I want to know.. is that trail on SnoreJournal from Sundown?


Yes, Gunbarrell aka Gunny with spring bumps:


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Yes, Gunbarrell aka Gunny with spring bumps:


 
Those are not bumps.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Those are not bumps.



and away we go.......


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2010)

putting a bag of popcorn in the microwave now. Fire suit being put on shortly as the mega :flame: is aboout to begin


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> and away we go.......


 
If I can ski straight down them on DH boards or make GS turns on them with Stocklis, they aren't real moguls. Seriously.


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> If I can ski straight down them on DH boards or make GS turns on them with Stocklis, they aren't real moguls. Seriously.



those actually look doable on a snowboard even...

Where's the kickers?


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 12, 2010)

Moderators should lock this thread.  See if it moves over to snowjournal.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 12, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Those are not bumps.





they are too!!  They are little hill bumps!!:dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Omg omg omg!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> If I can ski straight down them on DH boards or make GS turns on them with Stocklis, they aren't real moguls. Seriously.



There is video of Johnny Poach doing exactly that.  And he thinks they're bumps.  I trust JPs judgment


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I trust JPs judgment



you've never met the Poacher have you?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

and a bag for Dr. Jeff


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you've never met the Poacher have you?



dude, the bumps are real, johhnypoach is not.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 12, 2010)

A - cups with no pitch, looks more like egg cartons.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you've never met the Poacher have you?



I have not, but his legend is large.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I have not, but his legend is large.



His legend and persona are larger than life...... but his judgement.......not so much.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, the bumps are real, johhnypoach is not.



Hey, I'm not bashing the bumps. I know they're real. Just taken back by DHS's comment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> His legend and persona are larger than life...... but his judgement.......not so much.



so you're saying you trust the Gnar over the Poach?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Hey, I'm not bashing the bumps. I know they're real. Just taken back by DHS's comment.




tim, i was joking.  

btw, i'm leaving now to go pretend to ski some make believe bumps.  you gettin out tonight?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> tim, i was joking.
> 
> btw, i'm leaving now to go pretend to ski some make believe bumps.  you gettin out tonight?



I'm getting out to ski the fake bumps and do some shovel time tommorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> so you're saying you trust the Gnar over the Poach?



That's a loaded question if I ever saw one


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

S'up Snow Journal...you want some of this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Yeah...I thought so


----------



## Puck it (Jan 12, 2010)

I never realized how flat that lrail looks. I think the Sundowners should come up to NH. and ski bumps on Flying Goose or some bumps at Cannon on Avalanche or Paulie's Or Hardscrabble. Cannon does not seed any of their bumps. Home grown NH bumps. 


Got bumps!!!! Naturally!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 12, 2010)

Earth Shattering News Flash; Ski areas in Connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in Northern New England.
Fifth Grade Geography is now dismissed.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2010)

chris sullivan said:


> earth shattering news flash; ski areas in connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in northern new england.
> Fifth grade geography is now dismissed.



lmao


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I never realized how flat that lrail looks. I think the Sundowners should come up to NH. and ski bumps on Flying Goose or some bumps at Cannon on Avalanche or Paulie's Or Hardscrabble. Cannon does not seed any of their bumps. Home grown NH bumps.
> 
> 
> Got bumps!!!! Naturally!!!!!!



Dude they go north when they can. I think it's pretty cool they have that to play around on in their backyard. Nobody is holding Sundown up as the bump mecca of the East.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Earth Shattering News Flash; Ski areas in Connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in Northern New England.
> Fifth Grade Geography is now dismissed.


 

May be you should go on the show with Jeff Foxworthy!!!!!!


Sarcasm is hard to read.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude they go north when they can. I think it's pretty cool they have that to play around on in their backyard. Nobody is holding Sundown up as the bump mecca of the East.



Actually..... half the bump runs at sunapee are in bad shape, goose and cataract have flat and slick spot between the bumps, some closer to boilerplate with piles of snow inbetween. Only good runs were lift line, some glades and a "natural zone" near the protection of some trees. 

If the crew and volunteers over at sundown are getting out the shovels and dusting them over with snow guns, I'm giving the place a serius thought about heading down in the next day or two.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude they go north when they can. I think it's pretty cool they have that to play around on in their backyard. Nobody is holding Sundown up as the bump mecca of the East.


 
It was a joke.  Who cares if the bumps are seeded or not.  


Com'on man!!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

Puck it said:


> It was a joke.  Who cares if the bumps are seeded or not.
> 
> 
> Com'on man!!!!!!!!



Missed the sarcasm. <shrug>


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude they go north when they can. I think it's pretty cool they have that to play around on in their backyard. Nobody is holding Sundown up as the bump mecca of the East.



Sorry dude :lol:



skiadikt said:


> i'm w/ rivah. doesn't make sense to drive long distances for night skiing. not like you're gonna find any tree skiing. it's gonna be mostly groomers that hopefully have been resurfaced and a bump run or two.
> 
> being from nyc, i've done mtn creek. you can do it in about 75 min but if you're leaving late afternoon/early evening, rush hour traffic could get it to the 10+hr you're talking about. shawnee and the pa areas are a little longer.
> 
> from nyc, that mecca of eastern bump skiing, ski sundown, is about 2 1/2 hrs plus you get the added bonus of possibly running into some of the biggest names in eastern bump skiing.  ;-)  never been there myself but someday i hope to make the trek to the high holy land ...





Riverskier said:


> A good option for those that don't have access to the bump mecca of the east- Sundown obviously.





Greg said:


> Today was to be a human grooming session with Grassi21. Got to the lot and ready to head ot the lodge when I noticed this Asian family with a young cute as hell little boy. Mom had bright colored Full Tilts, K2 Mambas and mogul pants. Nice!
> 
> Took a few runs and eventualy met up with Grassi21 after a few runs. Snow in the bumps was a little firm, but very edgeable. The upper 1/3 of the moguls are nice, the 2nd 3rd are a little funky in the steeper section still. It then got really funky with small shark fin bumps. The last 1/4 of the run seemed to be newly seeded last night and while chunky piles, they were very soft.
> 
> ...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Earth Shattering News Flash; Ski areas in Connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in Northern New England.
> Fifth Grade Geography is now dismissed.



Dont FU&$ with the institution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Situation (Jan 12, 2010)

Sundown has more bumps than Snookie's ass, yo.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Earth Shattering News Flash; Ski areas in Connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in Northern New England.
> Fifth Grade Geography is now dismissed.



Don't feed into the Sundown hate. I would bet most of the haters can't ski worth shit. In fact, I know that's true in at least a few cases.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Earth Shattering News Flash; Ski areas in Connecticut are not as big or as steep as most ski areas in Northern New England.
> Fifth Grade Geography is now dismissed.



lol.

btw, i left the shovel i was using on temptor.  its about halfway down on skiers left.

sorry, i just totally forgot about it. i dont think brian was too happy with me.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Chris and I toasted the day over a beer outside. I think it was Bart the ripper who showed up and his wife. There was another chick up on Gunny killing it too. I truly believe the mighty Sundown is going to become the mogul mecca for *S*NE and the tri-state area. We're in for a good next few weeks. Nice skiing with ya Chris. You were manhandling those Gotamas in the bumps just fine. Cool set-up you got there!





andyzee said:


> Sorry dude :lol:


Never said Bump Mecca of the East, just Southern New England. You're down to two quotes.


----------



## Trev (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Don't feed into the Sundown hate. I would bet most of the haters can't ski worth shit. In fact, I know that's true in at least a few cases.



Haters have been OWNED ! <- officially, true story, check the link.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 13, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Sundown has more bumps than Snookie's ass, yo.



wow...   i'm a little upset i "get" this...


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 13, 2010)

Trev said:


> Haters have been OWNED ! <- officially, true story, check the link.



oh my god....  making 6am hillarious


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread has potential...

I still LOL @ people getting all bothered about Sundown.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2010)

Let the CT guys rip. Have fun. Still don't care.

We did something similar at Pats before. It is what its and and enjoy it. Why care about another persons skiing unless you are sleeping with them.

 I find it humours that one would post about others skiing prowess.  Just leaves you open to be tortured when  you suck out there yourself in public.  We all have bad days and good days.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I find it humours that one would post about others skiing prowess.



What I find humorous is people who crack on a place like Sundown that can't even handle skiing the bumps there.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 13, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Why care about another persons skiing unless you are sleeping with them.



Ty gets pissed when I comment on her skiing... So I guess that's out the window too...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> What I find humorous is people who crack on a place like Sundown that can't even handle skiing the bumps there.



Why does a person have to be a mogul expert of for that matter a skiing expert to have an opinion on a mountain or anything else? I find it funny how forums, and I'm not only saying AZ, but forums in general, that when there is a disagreement, different point of view, etc... Someone usually comes in and challenges someone else to a ski off, ridicules another persons abilities, etc.... Does this make one or the other right? Do you have to be an expert to see a "mountain" is a molehill, and please, I'm not saying this about Sundown, just in general.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I think he rode with me. Which makes him a completely two-faced tool, the conversation on the chairlift was very polite. Especially seeing how he was judging my skiing ability based on flats drills, not railing groomers or actually skiing bumps.



For the sake of your honor and the honor of all CLITS you have to challenge him to a ski off.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure you if you are going at me of not Greg, but I probably deserve it.

  I have never been big on Ct threads, so I don't go in them.:idea:

 You put it up to a poll and people voted.  Kind of a closed case.  Have fun make turns.  Not much for the have and have not approach.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Don't feed into the Sundown hate. I would bet most of the haters can't ski worth shit. In fact, I know that's true in at least a few cases.


 
I hope you are not talking about me!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Never said Bump Mecca of the East, just Southern New England. You're down to two quotes.



And the other two quotes are from people who have never even been there...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> And the other two quotes are from people who have never even been there...



Along with the guy posting the quotes....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> btw, i left the shovel i was using on temptor.  its about halfway down on skiers left.
> 
> sorry, i just totally forgot about it. i dont think brian was too happy with me.



No problem, it's all good.  I was just busting your chops...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Along with the guy posting the quotes....



Not arguing with you guys, just responding to this:




wa-loaf said:


> Dude they go north when they can. I think it's pretty cool they have that to play around on in their backyard. Nobody is holding Sundown up as the bump mecca of the East.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Why does a person have to be a mogul expert of for that matter a skiing expert to have an opinion on a mountain or anything else?



You certainly don't have to be any sort of accomplished skier to form an opinion about a place. Opinions are like asshole, everyone has one. However, most of the haters have never even been here, or haven't been in many years and don't know of the recent advancements to the terrain (bumps, park, snow making) so I'm not sure how they can form any sort of valid opinion anyway.

I've skied with a lot of AZers, probably well over 100. Four out of what I would consider the top five bump skiers here have traveled from out of state to check out Sundown. Most have been back multiple times. The fifth one is already part of the Sundown crew. Now if you're a groomed trail "expert", or insist on powder or trees, or massive vertical and ass-clenching pitch, then Sundown is certainly not right for you. But I can guarantee that anyone here that picks a sunny warm spring day and rips bumps with the Sundown crew for an afternoon will leave the place feeling that they put in a hard day of skiing.



andyzee said:


> Do you have to be an expert to see a "mountain" is a molehill, and please, *I'm not saying this about Sundown, just in general.*



Yes you are.



highpeaksdrifter said:


> For the sake of your honor and the honor of all CLITS you have to challenge him to a ski off.



I know you're kidding, but this demonstrates precisely what the Sundown crew is not. We just like to ski moguls, and we're all of varying ability. No egos here (well, expect for 2knees :razz. Any new skier that just wants to improve in the bumps is welcome to join us. We offer each other advice and encouragement, and often times we give props to each other in threads here afterward. We've even been ridiculed for that.



Puck it said:


> I hope you are not talking about me!



Nope. We all know you're the cat's ass. You never let us forget it.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yes you are.



Now now, don't be putting words in my mouth or be pretending to be a mind reader. I truly did me in general on all counts. See too much of this practice all over the place, actually there was a nice episode on South Park that brought this across very good.


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????




Hunter skier here.... I hear ya...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nope. We all know you're the cat's ass. You never let us forget it.


 
Wow. I don't think that I have been as arrogant to say anything like that.  I don't think I have ever commented on my skiing abilities like this.  I meant that none of you have skied with me except WWF-VT this year.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????



Trust me. Most of us aren't really all that bothered by this. Like I said I find it humorous. It would certainly be interesting to see who's "writing checks their skills can't cash" (love that one, Pat!) though...



andyzee said:


> Now now, don't be putting words in my mouth or be pretending to be a mind reader. I truly did me in general on all counts. See too much of this practice all over the place, actually there was a nice episode on South Park that brought this across very good.



Please list all these other "molehills" that get hammered to the extent of Sundown.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> Hunter skier here.... I hear ya...



Yup, and we carry the "pride flag" D. :flag:

I'm gonna make a solo run over there some tues---looks like it's only a little over an hr for me from Virgil.....eyup.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????



on here?

can't recall one incident.  Where as people busting Sundowns skiers stones is a fairly regular occurrence.  It's also pretty much one way.  I don't see the Sundown skiers actively starting threads to bust on other mountains and those who enjoy it. 

Are there more threads about Sundown than perhaps any other mountain? Yes.  Function of having a very passionate group of locals down there.  Why people feel the need to rib that fairly frequently I really don't understand.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> No egos here (well, expect for 2knees :razz.



that hurts man!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Trust me. Most of us aren't really all that bothered by this. Like I said I find it humorous. It would certainly be interesting to see who's "writing checks their skills can't cash" (love that one, Pat!) though...



The ignorance from the haters is hilarious.  I can't wait to see what they come up with next. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> that hurts man!



Don't worry, man. It only happens after a couple. :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Speaking of Hunter, one of Hunter's top rippers brought his boys over to Sundown last night for some night skiing. Can't be all bad, eh?


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of Hunter, one of Hunter's top rippers brought his boys over to Sundown last night for some night skiing. Can't be all bad, eh?



Yup.... There's nothing wrong with Sundown... I've never been but have seen a lot about it...  This is all about dick size...  

You guys kick ass and soon you'll be rockin Superstar and OL like you were sleepin...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> that hurts man!


And he forgot my ego.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And he forgot my ego.



No, I didn't forget. I just thought it went without saying.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> This is all about dick size...



Exaaaaaaactly.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread = Highwaystar winner

He got the flaming he was looking for.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????



dude, go on andy's board and say something negative about whiteface.

then talk to me about thicker skin.....

:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Attention Sundown Crew----get thicker skin, I ski at Greek and get my balls busted all the time. Who cares, it's skiing, right????



uhhhhhh, throw up a few quotes of people busting balls about Greek.  Not saying they don't exist, but the shear volume of Sundown ball busting is huge.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Please list all these other "molehills" that get hammered to the extent of Sundown.



:lol:

1. Mountain Creek


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> on here?
> 
> can't recall one incident.  Where as people busting Sundowns skiers stones is a fairly regular occurrence.  It's also pretty much one way.  I don't see the Sundown skiers actively starting threads to bust on other mountains and those who enjoy it.
> 
> Are there more threads about Sundown than perhaps any other mountain? Yes.  Function of having a very passionate group of locals down there.  Why people feel the need to rib that fairly frequently I really don't understand.



No, not on here, not much love for the Greek. Sundown would be the same way 'cept for the CLITS.....get it??


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This thread = Highwaystar winner
> 
> He got the flaming he was looking for.



i think its been rather entertaining so i'm declaring myself a winner too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This thread = Highwaystar winner
> 
> He got the flaming he was looking for.



Perhaps. But like you with Iceface and dmc with Huntah, you just gotta defend your turf. And being the little guy, we have to work harder at it than anyone.

You and Colin gonna represent WF at the January Sundown comp? Maybe TJF too?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, go on andy's board and say something negative about whiteface.
> 
> then talk to me about thicker skin.....
> 
> :lol:



Can't think of anything negative to say----that didn't work out the way you wanted it to, did it. :razz:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This thread = Highwaystar winner
> 
> He got the flaming he was looking for.



True, you REALLY are wise---and I thought Jack was full of it.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Can't think of anything negative to say----that didn't work out the way you wanted it to, did it. :razz:



yes, you really punched a gaping hole in my point.  good work.  give yourself the afternoon off.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes, you really punched a gaping hole in my point.  good work.  give yourself the afternoon off.



Thank you


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This thread = Highwaystar winner
> 
> He got the flaming he was looking for.



Do you think he's wacking off reading this?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> uhhhhhh, throw up a few quotes of people busting balls about Greek.  Not saying they don't exist, but the shear volume of Sundown ball busting is huge.



See #92


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Please list all these other "molehills" that get hammered to the extent of Sundown.



I'm not debating that Sundown may get hammered, and that is indeed the reason I mentioned Sundown. I didn't want you to think I was picking on it, I was truly talking in general, but as usual, being a sensitive clit, you put words in my mouth.  What I was questioning is why you as well as people on other sites chose to question people's skiing ability when you don't agree with their opinion.  To me that's kind of saying "mine is bigger than yours" or the bully kicking your ass, just because you can not rationally converse or debate. As a matter of fact, it makes me believe that you may have gotten your ass kicked by a lot of bullies in your youth and this is now the only method of debate that you know. And mentioning molehill (not Sundown), was just one way of showing a point.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> See #92



that was you making a comment about your mountain.  where else have you seen negative remarks on greek?  not trying to bust your balls, but sundown gets so much more $hit than any other mountain.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2010)

In the larger order of life NONE of this means a chit !  My home area often gets chit from trash talkers ,poseurs and pretenders too . WGARA !!!   I ski to ENJOY life , not to be affected by what OTHERS THINK about my skiing , my choice of skiing venues etc .

I personally have a GREAT RESPECT  for local or regional ski areas , many of fine skier still works out of those kinds of venues ,  I'm no longer interested in pissing matches "or mine's bigger than Yours   contests " I long ago grew up and have moved on to enjoying life and allowing others to do the same.

If i was closer I'd GLADLY make some turns with the CT crew ------------So lets just live and let live there allready too damn much NOIZE in the world that Don't mean Sheeeit


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> :lol:
> 
> 1. Mountain Creek



No. People hammer places like Mountain Creek because they don't like how it operates. People hammer Sundown because _we _like how it operates.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> No. People hammer places like Mountain Creek because they don't like how it operates. People hammer Sundown because _we _like how it operates.



No, people hammer Mountain Creek because it sux, One word, Killington.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> and a bag for Dr. Jeff


 Hmm, I think I need to get some myself.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I'm not debating that Sundown may get hammered, and that is indeed the reason I mentioned Sundown. I didn't want you to think I was picking on it, I was truly talking in general, but as usual, being a sensitive clit, you put words in my mouth.  What I was questioning is why you as well as people on other sites chose to question people's skiing ability when you don't agree with their opinion.  To me that's kind of saying "mine is bigger than yours" or the bully kicking your ass, just because you can not rationally converse or debate. As a matter of fact, it makes me believe that you may have gotten your ass kicked by a lot of bullies in your youth and this is now the only method of debate that you know. And mentioning molehill (not Sundown), was just one way of showing a point.



This post is classic. Nice attempt at psycho-analysis, Andy... :lol: Don't worry, my youth was free of any bully beat-downs.

And after this thread withers away I'll still be having a blast skiing at Sundown......and you'll still suck at skiing.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. But like you with Iceface and dmc with Huntah, you just gotta defend your turf. And being the little guy, we have to work harder at it than anyone.
> 
> You and Colin gonna represent WF at the January Sundown comp? Maybe TJF too?




:lol: Ahhh…a passive aggressive call out…especially for TJF…I like it. No way for Jan., but I would like go to the spring one. I feel like I’d be a marked man there, but that’s ok. If we go there would some of you guys come up for a ADK comp at Gore or WF?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> No. People hammer places like Mountain Creek because they don't like how it operates. People hammer Sundown because _we _like how it operates.


You didn't specify _why_ it gets hammered, but you're right.  I've never been to Sundown, but after reading about it here, I'd probably have a better time skiing there vs. MC.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> No. People hammer places like Mountain Creek because they don't like how it operates. People hammer Sundown because _we _like how it operates.





andyzee said:


> No, people hammer Mountain Creek because it sux, One word, Killington.



There's a distinction to be made here.

Most of the flack directed towards Sundown is good natured ball busting.  Not all, but most.

All of the flack directed towards MC is real because the place is run horribly and does nothing to endear it's local skiers.

Killington probably falls somewhere in the middle (some questionable moves by management, but enough terrain and snowfall to make up for it).


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> This post is classic. Nice attempt at psycho-analysis, Andy... :lol: Don't worry, my youth was free of any bully beat-downs.
> 
> And after this thread withers away I'll still be having a blast skiing at Sundown......and you'll still suck at skiing.



And I am truly sure you will enjoy it and am truly happy for you. And as far as I'm concerned, I may as you say "suck". But I'm having one hell of a good time. So it all comes down to the same thing, We're both having fun :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> :lol: Ahhh…a passive aggressive call out…especially for TJF…I like it. No way for Jan., but I would like go to the spring one. I feel like I’d be a marked man there, but that’s ok. If we go there would some of you guys come up for a ADK comp at Gore or WF?



Maybe Gore. Whiteface is too bad ass for a poser like me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> And I am truly sure you will enjoy it and am truly happy for you. And as far as I'm concerned, I may as you say "suck". But I'm having one hell of a good time. So it all comes down to the same thing, We're both having fun :beer:



Can I get a hug now?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> There's a distinction to be made here.
> 
> Most of the flack directed towards Sundown is good natured ball busting.  Not all, but most.
> 
> ...


  Excellent post!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> :lol: Ahhh…a passive aggressive call out…especially for TJF…I like it. No way for Jan., but I would like go to the spring one. I feel like I’d be a marked man there, but that’s ok. If we go there would some of you guys come up for a ADK comp at Gore or WF?


Same weekends as Sundown and BMMC, respectively. Otherwise I'd be in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can I get a hug now?



that's dmc's line.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

I just breezed through this thread and out of the 100+ posts HS gave 3 shots at Sundown (he was looking for trouble), Moe = 1, Puck = 1. 

You CLITS and allies are defending Sundown like it’s the Alamo, but I don’t see Santa Anna and his army outside your walls.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 13, 2010)

One year I entered the gore comp and they had no bumps. What kind of mogul comp has no moguls. I hope they have a decent bump run set up for it now.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can I get a hug now?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> that was you making a comment about your mountain.  where else have you seen negative remarks on greek?  not trying to bust your balls, but sundown gets so much more $hit than any other mountain.



Again, not here or on any site that I know of---that's how small it is. The clits get it because of close knit group that is on here sharing all the love. That's my point. If people want to bash where I ski go right ahead---it's in my backyard and I consider myself lucky to have it there. Wouldn't matter what hill it was/is, it would be mine and I would stand up for it. Believe me I wish WF was in my backyard but it aint.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You CLITS and allies are defending Sundown like it’s the Alamo, but I don’t see Santa Anna and his army outside your walls.



It's cumulative, HPD.


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> that's dmc's line.



yeah.... but I never get a hug...  never....  waaaaaaaah.....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I just breezed through this thread and out of the 100+ posts HS gave 3 shots at Sundown (he was looking for trouble), Moe = 1, Puck = 1.
> 
> You CLITS and allies are defending Sundown like it’s the Alamo, but I don’t see Santa Anna and his army outside your walls.



Always gotta watch how you rub em


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Maybe Gore. Whiteface is too bad ass for a poser like me.



Let me ax you a couple of serious questions for a change.

Have I ever called or implied that you are a poser? 
Have I ever made fun of Sundown?
Have I ever said WF was too bad assed for anybody?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Let me ax you a couple of serious questions for a change.
> 
> Have I ever called or implied that you are a poser?
> Have I ever made fun of Sundown?
> Have I ever said WF was too bad assed for anybody?



you have not.  you're almost always good sport.

You did however invent the CLITS moniker.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Let me ax you a couple of serious questions for a change.
> 
> Have I ever called or implied that you are a poser?
> Have I ever made fun of Sundown?
> Have I ever said WF was too bad assed for anybody?



It was tongue-in-cheek, HPD. I do recall at least one instance where you ridiculed us for patting each other on the back all the time.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh and stop saying "ax". That went out in 1999.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> It was tongue-in-cheek, HPD. I do recall at least one instance where you ridiculed us for patting each other on the back all the time.



And it was probably good natured kidding around, no harm intended. You should lighten up.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you have not. you're almost always good sport.
> 
> You did however invent the CLITS moniker.


 Such an ANUS.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> And it was probably good natured kidding around, no harm intended. You should lighten up.



Perhaps. But he "axed" me a couple serious questions and I answered one of them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> It was tongue-in-cheek, HPD. I do recall at least one instance where you ridiculed us for patting each other on the back all the time.



You're right...In the tounge in cheek thread that *YOU* started (April Fools I think) to pook fun at Sundown I wrote that I liked the vid where you guys congradulated each other for stepping up your game. Cause you guys use to say that alot (get it?) Everybody was giving good naturated shots at Sundown cause that was the purpose of the thread that *YOU *started.

I also wrote they where putting in a high speed quad to the summit and as soon as you got on you it you got off it. I liked that one. :lol:

That was a fun thread that *YOU* started.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you have not.  you're almost always good sport.
> 
> You did however invent the *CLITS moniker*.



By far my proudest internet accomplishment.


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

I love this thread... So good to be on the "other side"...

Other mountains abused.... Others calling people names... Past dragged up....

It delivers...   Cant believe I said that...   haha...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> I love this thread... So good to be on the "other side"...
> 
> Other mountains abused.... Others calling people names... Past dragged up....
> 
> It delivers...   Cant believe I said that...   haha...



Hunter sux big time, too many snowboarders.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 13, 2010)

Dude, it is so slow and formal over on Snowjournal.


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> Dude, it is so slow and formal over on Snowjournal.



Snore Journal


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. But like you with Iceface and dmc with Huntah, you just gotta defend your turf. And being the little guy, we have to work harder at it than anyone.
> 
> You and Colin gonna represent WF at the January Sundown comp? Maybe TJF too?



Now why would I drive to sundown to get in a contest.  I don't have anything against the hill.  Now the CLITS that ski it thats another story!!!

I ski to have fun.  Some competition is super fun.  Driving 5 hrs to a comp when i have world class hill 10 miles from my house makes no sense to me.

BTW Bumps have gotten smaller in the past ten years.  Other than being a little flat that actually looks like a decent bump run.  Get good on that and then come up and we can ski an olympic bump run on Wilderness with kickers and all and see if there is a differance.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2010)

I keep forgetting what CLITS stands for.  Remind me!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Now why would I drive to sundown to get in a contest. I don't have anything against the hill. Now the CLITS that ski it thats another story!!!
> 
> I ski to have fun. Some competition is super fun. Driving 5 hrs to a comp when i have world class hill 10 miles from my house makes no sense to me.
> 
> BTW Bumps have gotten smaller in the past ten years. Other than being a little flat that actually looks like a decent bump run. Get good on that and then come up and we can ski an olympic bump run on Wilderness with kickers and all and see if there is a differance.


Only Olympic bump run in the US that I know of is at Deer Valley.


----------



## thorski (Jan 13, 2010)

If Sundown had a Halfpipe no one could talk any smack about it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

thorski said:


> If Sundown had a Halfpipe no one could talk any smack about it.



he makes a good point guys.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

thorski said:


> If Sundown had a Halfpipe no one could talk any smack about it.


Just as long as it's a small to medium sized half pipe.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Only Olympic bump run in the US that I know of is at Deer Valley.


 
World Cup Run!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard they're going to turn Gunny into one huge super pipe next week.  They just need to blow a little more snow first.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Only Olympic bump run in the US that I know of is at Deer Valley.



I stand corrected.  Thanks.  

Come try your luck on a world cup bump run.  http://www.whiteface.com/events/freestyle/index.php


----------



## thorski (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Just as long as it's a small to medium sized half pipe.



It's true. Sundown would then have everything. They would be catering to every niche in the ski world. I do think they need to open a tree run or two with snowmaking on it as well.


----------



## midd (Jan 13, 2010)

I get a kick out of the sundown threads/reports because they read like Homer as the food critic.

"This gets my lowest rating ever. Seven thumbs up!"


----------



## thorski (Jan 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I heard they're going to turn Gunny into one huge super pipe next week.  They just need to blow a little more snow first.



If they did that they would beat Killington in having  their Halfpipe up and operational.
Killingtons superpipe again=Fail


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter;499731[/quote said:
			
		

> I feel like I’d be a marked man there



speaking for myself, that couldnt be further from the truth.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I feel like I’d be a marked man there, but that’s ok.





2knees said:


> speaking for myself, that couldnt be further from the truth.



I'm with 2knees on this one.  It would be great if you came down HPD.  We need some ANUS representation anyway. :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks.
> 
> Come try your luck on a world cup bump run. http://www.whiteface.com/events/freestyle/index.php


I'm actually considering it, before you even mentioned it. As much as a spectator as anything else, but I'd be sure to ski the course after they're done with it. I have done BMMC, which is WC pitch and kickers, just not length. Heck, Gunny might be the same pitch as the WC event in Finland this year, definitely was longer.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm with 2knees on this one. It would be great if you came down HPD. We need some ANUS representation anyway. :beer:


 


deadheadskier said:


> you have not. you're almost always good sport.
> 
> You did however invent the CLITS moniker.


If this weren't a family site, I'd bring in the Team America reference.

Also, no access to YouTube to do it properly at work.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> As much as a spectator as anything else.



well, it sure as hell wouldnt be as a competitor unless you've been a) sandbagging like crazy and b) living a hidden life as a potential olympian!  :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm actually considering it, before you even mentioned it. As much as a spectator as anything else, but I'd be sure to ski the course after they're done with it. I have done BMMC, which is WC pitch and kickers, just not length. Heck, Gunny might be the same pitch as the WC event in Finland this year, definitely was longer.



I am pretty certain there are rules on the pitch.  I dont think Gunny could qualify.  If BMMC is the bump event up here it is a joke.  Just saying I am embarrased with the product supplied for that contest.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> well, it sure as hell wouldnt be as a competitor unless you've been a) sandbagging like crazy and b) living a hidden life as a potential olympian! :lol:


Damn, I've outted myself.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I am pretty certain there are rules on the pitch. I dont think Gunny could qualify. If BMMC is the bump event up here it is a joke. Just saying I am embarrased with the product supplied for that contest.


There are rules, but from what I understand Finland had a rough start to the season snow-wise and just couldn't put together a conforming course.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> I feel like I’d be a marked man there



speaking for myself, that couldnt be further from the truth.[/QUOTE]



bvibert said:


> I'm with 2knees on this one.  It would be great if you came down HPD.  We need some ANUS representation anyway. :beer:



Thanks for that guys, I'll see how things look for me in the spring.


----------



## Shock (Jan 13, 2010)

So after reading this thread, I think I need to make a trip out to ski some moguls at Sundown one night.  They actually do look fairly easy (a good place to start on them).  I haven't tried the moguls on 10th at Wawa yet, how would they compare?


Sorry don't have any :flame: to add


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

Shock said:


> So after reading this thread, I think I need to make a trip out to ski some moguls at Sundown one night. They actually do look fairly easy (a good place to start on them). I haven't tried the moguls on 10th at Wawa yet, how would they compare?
> 
> 
> Sorry don't have any :flame: to add


Fairly easy? Just because they're seeded doesn't make them easy. They actually ski in more like a natural bump run, and the steeps of the Temptor headwall aren't too shabby either. We're no wimps.

(But in all seriousness, the Temptor bumps can get a little tricky, tend to end up with a lot of wall bumps from skiers and snowboarders side slipping down the entire run, and being SNE tend towards the icy/hardpack side. Gunny bumps in March are a good place to learn, or the flatter, more regular bumps on Nor'Easter and Exhibition)


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2010)

midd said:


> I get a kick out of the sundown threads/reports because they read like Homer as the food critic.
> 
> "This gets my lowest rating ever. Seven thumbs up!"



LMFAO-- Best post (and true-for which I accept some minimal responsibility) in this whole semi-moronic thread-- a thread I read and posted in nonetheless....priceless


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 13, 2010)

Madroch said:


> LMFAO-- Best post (and true-for which I accept some minimal responsibility) in this whole semi-moronic thread-- a thread I read and posted in nonetheless....priceless


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Now why would I drive to sundown to get in a contest.  I don't have anything against the hill.  *Now the CLITS that ski it thats another story!!!*



And that part I really don't get.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> And that part I really don't get.


I do.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> And that part I really don't get.



Cause you have been a douche bag to me since I have gotten on here.  After watching your actions "sally" Is the best way to decribe you.   Hey its your game.  I have to tell you the people who you banned used to bring interesting stuff to here.  Now you have a few people here and there but for the most part this place has turned into a train wreck.  Good thing you sold it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Cause you have been a douche bag to me since I have gotten on here.  After watching your actions "sally" Is the best way to decribe you.   Hey its your game.  I have to tell you the people who you banned used to bring interesting stuff to here.  Now you have a few people here and there but for the most part this place has turned into a train wreck.  Good thing you sold it.



Okay. Makes a ton of sense.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Now now, don't be putting words in my mouth or be pretending to be a mind reader. I truly did me in general on all counts. See too much of this practice all over the place, actually there was a nice episode on South Park that brought this across very good.


Cripple Fight!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Hws - 1
    az - 0


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> and away we go.......





RootDKJ said:


> Hws - 1
> az - 0



i called this one 100 posts ago


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

That thread on SJ was locked. And you guys claim we over-moderate.... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> That thread on SJ was locked. And you guys claim we over-moderate.... :roll:



Eh, you probably asked them to lock it.








Just kidding, don't get your panties all tied in a knot :lol:


----------



## JD (Jan 13, 2010)

JD said:


> who cares?



I guess alot of people...
sad.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah really.  Thread locked because they "strayed" off topic.  Boo Hoo.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> That thread on SJ was locked. And you guys claim we over-moderate.... :roll:



Really


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Only Olympic bump run in the US that I know of is at Deer Valley.



Would'nt the Olympics need to be held there to be a Olympic bump run?  There would be 3 in the US then and none in CO.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Would'nt the Olympics need to be held there to be a Olympic bump run?  There would be 3 in the US then and none in CO.



Semantics here.  Technically the only "Olympic" bump run in the US is/was at Deer Valley in 2002(only winter games held in the US since bumps have been a medal event - Lake Placid and Squaw were bump free).  There are however lots, and lots of FIS certified bump runs in the US


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Would'nt the Olympics need to be held there to be a Olympic bump run?  There would be 3 in the US then and none in CO.



Crap.  I was thinking Deere Valley was in CO, and knew no olympics have ever been there. ....


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Would'nt the Olympics need to be held there to be a Olympic bump run? There would be 3 in the US then and none in CO.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freestyle_skiing_at_the_2002_Winter_Olympics

Moguls only became an Olympic sport in '92 (demonstration in '88,) meaning that Squaw and WF don't have an Olympic run.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Semantics here. Technically the only "Olympic" bump run in the US is/was at Deer Valley in 2002(only winter games held in the US since bumps have been a medal event - Lake Placid and Squaw were bump free). There are however lots, and lots of FIS certified bump runs in the US


Different rules for FIS, WC, and Olympic runs. Any Olympic run can be a WC run, any WC run can be a FIS run, but not the other way around. The course on Conclusion at Killington is a FIS run (NORAMs,) but I'm not sure that it's long enough for WC or Olympics.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No way for Jan., but I would like go to the spring one. I feel like I’d be a marked man there, but that’s ok. If we go there would some of you guys come up for a ADK comp at Gore or WF?





madriverjack said:


> One year I entered the gore comp and they had no bumps. What kind of mogul comp has no moguls. I hope they have a decent bump run set up for it now.



No offense, HPD, but it really doesn't look like the Whiteface comp really has any bumps either:

*HPD at the 2008 Apple Butter Open*





Contrast that with Sundown's...

*madriverjack at the 2009 Bump or Bust III*







tjf67 said:


> Now why would I drive to sundown to get in a contest.  I don't have anything against the hill.  Now the CLITS that ski it thats another story!!!
> 
> I ski to have fun.  Some competition is super fun.  Driving 5 hrs to a comp when i have world class hill 10 miles from my house makes no sense to me.
> 
> BTW Bumps have gotten smaller in the past ten years.  Other than being a little flat that actually looks like a decent bump run.  Get good on that and then come up and we can ski an olympic bump run on Wilderness with kickers and all and see if there is a differance.



You might want to drive 5 hours so you can enter a real contest. Flat? Gunny looks a helluva steeper than that Apple Butter trail. And isn't that Wilderness trail specifically for the world cuppers? Sorry, but your local's comp, in comparison to Sundown's, looks pretty lame:

*Whiteface:*





*Sundown:*







tjf67 said:


> I am pretty certain there are rules on the pitch.  I dont think Gunny could qualify.  If BMMC is the bump event up here it is a joke.  Just saying I am embarrased with the product supplied for that contest.



You're embarrassed by the other comps? :lol: Both lower Outer Limits (BMMC) and Gunbarrel (Sundown) are steeper than this and there are actual moguls, not slushy push piles:






Just sayin'...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang, you put some time into that post.^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Dang, you put some time into that post.^^^^^^^^^



Not really. I was directed to those pics by somebody. And the pics speak for themselves so I didn't need to work all that hard. Just find it amusing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Dang, you put some time into that post.^^^^^^^^^



What would you prefer?

'yawn'

?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> What would you prefer?
> 
> 'yawn'
> 
> ?



LOL--that was good

Got my point accross tho

From all the b/s mogul threads of late I'd say I'm not alone....just sayin' 8)


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not really. I was directed to those pics by somebody. And the pics speak for themselves so I didn't need to work all that hard. Just find it amusing.



It will be amusing alright


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> From all the b/s mogul threads of late I'd say I'm not alone....just sayin' 8)



Calm down. It was a one-day flurry. I'm sure we'll get back onto more important topics tomorrow like defending Ski Haus and the snow making on Devil's Fiddle....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Calm down. It was a one-day flurry. I'm sure we'll get back onto more important topics tomorrow like defending Ski Haus and the snow making on Devil's Fiddle....



nah... i am posting a sundown tr for tomorrow where i break down me getting used to my bump skis.  its gonna be rad.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Calm down. It was a one-day flurry. I'm sure we'll get back onto more important topics tomorrow like defending Ski Haus and the snow making on Devil's Fiddle....


 :lol:
Damn, you're on top of your game tonite---good for you


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> :lol:
> Damn, you're on top of your game tonite---good for you



Heading out in a few so unfortunately, I can't enjoy the fall-out tonight. I'll have to put the other CLITS on point to defend Sundown's honor.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Heading out in a few so unfortunately, I can't enjoy the fall-out tonight. I'll have to put the other CLITS on point to defend Sundown's honor.



Me too---my shift is almost over. See ya in the A.M.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Heading out in a few so unfortunately, I can't enjoy the fall-out tonight. I'll have to put the other CLITS on point to defend Sundown's honor.





campgottagopee said:


> Me too---my shift is almost over. See ya in the A.M.



Excellent back 2 back posts.  :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dear Sally,

If you noticed i dont even know the name of the bump contest up here.  I did state it is a piss poor attempt at a comp.  Whiteface focuses its attention on real athletes not internet superstars.  

PS while that contest was going on I was skiing the slides.  

Your spread eagle was RADDD

You call out HDP all the time and you are a looser for that.  He has not only supported your sites with content but also as a mod.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not really. I was directed to those pics by somebody. And the pics speak for themselves so I didn't need to work all that hard. Just find it amusing.




His cronies hard at work.  I guess you need tools for the tool box:beer:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> What would you prefer?
> 
> 'yawn'
> 
> ?




 I have a set of snow tires cheap if you are still looking??


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I have a set of snow tires cheap if you are still looking??



good one imuscle


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

iMuscle. :lol: Classic!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> No offense, HPD, but it really doesn't look like the Whiteface comp really has any bumps either:
> 
> .



We where real disappointed in the course that year. It had not been cold enough to make snow for awhile. It was April. Up until the day before we thought it might be on the bottom half of the FIS course on Wilderness. Then the day of the comp they told us Lower Valley. They had just raked up some spots where they thought the bumps should be and told us to ski them in. So we did and made the best of it and then went and skied the Slides.

WF’s bump comp is much smaller and less organized then Gore’s, but we still have a good time with it. We drink on the deck after and trash talk each other, etc. No one takes it too seriously.

Gore has 150+ entrants  for that each year and they put a lot of time and effort into the course. I’ll try to dig up some pics.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> You call out HDP all the time and you are a looser for that.  He has not only supported your sites with content but also as a mod.



Thanks for having my back TJ. I don’t think Greg dislikes me personally, but for some reason he does like to work in digs at me or WF. I’m not sure why cause I post a lot less here then I have in past years and I have not taken any shots at any mountain or anyone.

Alot of you guys take shots at TJ. I know him to be a good guy, he's a friend of mine and he is one hell of a good skier.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Thanks for having my back TJ. I don’t think Greg dislikes me personally, but for some reason he does like to work in digs at me or WF. I’m not sure why cause I post a lot less here then I have in past years and I have not taken any shots at any mountain or anyone.
> 
> Alot of you guys take shots at TJ. I know him to be a good guy, he's a friend of mine and he is one hell of a good skier.




Just gotta take the high road.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

You're one class act HPD---if someone was to bust my balls like Greg did yours, honestly, I'm not sure I woould've been able to take the high road as you did.....seriously :beer:

Guess I have that "get even" mentality.

Have a great weekend skiing the best Mnt. in the NE


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Just gotta take the high road.



Oh shit---now I'm starting to think like Andy---god help me


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Guess I have that "get even" mentality.



Sometimes there is no need to get even, just sit back and watch them make asses of themselves.... Why work when you don't have to..



campgottagopee said:


> Oh shit---now I'm starting to think like Andy---god help me



FU!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Sometimes there is no need to get even, just sit back and watch them make asses of themselves.... Why work when you don't have to..
> 
> 
> 
> FU!



Both points noted---you truly are wise oh Funky one.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Thanks for having my back TJ. I don’t think Greg dislikes me personally, but for some reason he does like to work in digs at me or WF. I’m not sure why cause I post a lot less here then I have in past years and I have not taken any shots at any mountain or anyone.
> 
> Alot of you guys take shots at TJ. I know him to be a good guy, he's a friend of mine and he is one hell of a good skier.



You got hit with some of the shrapnel form the grenades tossed at TJF and I do apologize. You're a good guy HPD and I appreciate the topics you come up with here. As I've said before you come up with better thread ideas than anyone else. Prior to this, I don't know where I've taken any other shots at Whiteface though, and in this instance it was in response to TJF's insistence that the Whiteface comp is clearly above the BMMC or Sundown comp. He tried to sell the WC event on Wilderness as the local's event which clearly is not the case. But I expect nothing less from iMuscle.

TJF doesn't like me because of the whole FHW and crew thing that went down like 2+ years ago. You know better than anybody those guys were simply relentless hammering me. I certainly never started all that. I just tried to set up a board for you guys the best I knew how using AZ as model. In the end, it _still _wasn't good enough for ORDA despite the structure and moderation since they recently pulled their affiliation with the site. TJF and company might not see that as important, but I think it is. If we let the board go in the direction they wanted, they never would have supported it for as long as they did.

So TJF is still bitter and insists on taking little jabs at me so I'll gladly take shots back. But don't play him up as being a victim. He's among a small group here that just loves to take jabs at people and then when they get jabbed back, they say, "you're too thinned skinned." And I don't care if he's the best skier at Whiteface, he's still a douche.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Just gotta take the high road.





andyzee said:


> Sometimes there is no need to get even, just sit back and watch them make asses of themselves.... Why work when you don't have to..



This is hilarious coming from you of all people.  Do you even read what you post? :lol:

Thanks for the laugh this morning.  I needed it! :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> So TJF is still bitter and insists on taking little jabs at me so I'll gladly take shots back. But don't play him up as being a victim. He's among a small group here that just loves to take jabs at people and then when they get jabbed back, they say, "you're too thinned skinned." And I don't care if he's the best skier at Whiteface, he's still a douche.



Trying to mind my own biz here, but sometimes I can't :wink:


You make TJ out to be the bad guy in all of this, and that's fine you can do whatever you want. But I will say this, from what I can tell the "shots" he takes are at a very select few and not the masses as you and a few others try to make seem.......just sayin'


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> You make TJ out to be the bad guy in all of this, and that's fine you can do whatever you want. But I will say this, from what I can tell the "shots" he takes are at a very select few and not the masses as you and a few others try to make seem.......just sayin'



And he certainly doesn't get any more than he gives.......just sayin'


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Trying to mind my own biz here, but sometimes I can't :wink:
> 
> 
> You make TJ out to be the bad guy in all of this, and that's fine you can do whatever you want. But I will say this, from what I can tell the "shots" he takes are at a very select few and not the masses as you and a few others try to make seem.......just sayin'



Maybe he's a good guy in real life but he likes to play an internet tough guy on AZ.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> And he certainly doesn't get any more than he gives.......just sayin'



Exactly---nothing wrong with returning a well hit serve, would think that's to be expected.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Exactly---nothing wrong with returning a well hit serve, would think that's to be expected.



And my shots have always been in response to shots fired. I've never come after him first, and in some cases, I've simply ignored him.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe he's a good guy in real life but he likes to play an internet tough guy on AZ.



Guess I don't see the "tough guy thing"----certainly some trash talkin' but no bodily harm threats that I can see. It's ball bustin' anyway---who cares :roll:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> And my shots have always been in response to shots fired. I've never come after him first, and in some cases, I've simply ignored him.



Not aruing that---simply trying to point out that he's not here to "get after" everyone like you try to make it seem, just a couple, and, imo he's contributed alot to the site.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Guess I don't see the "tough guy thing"----certainly some trash talkin' but no bodily harm threats that I can see. It's ball bustin' anyway---who cares :roll:



I think there's a distinction to be made here. I bust guy's balls here all the time, but they are guys I consider friends offline too. Yeah, I rib HPD from time to time, but it's because I've met him in person and skied with him a few times. I wouldn't say we're good friends or anything, but we're friendly and I would be happy to ski with him anytime and have him down for the Sundown comp. I'll buy the first beer afterward.

I don't know TJF from Adam and if I had to make an assumption as to what he's like in person based on his internet persona, it's not a positive one. I think insisting on acting tough online is the result of some sort of character flaw so even if he's seems like the nicest guy in the world in real life, there's still something weird going on. I don't know.....I just can't relate to that. Maybe it's a New York thing.... :razz: Something in that ADK water? 

You can like me or not like me, but there are definitely no surprises.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> imo he's contributed alot to the site.



Never said he hasn't. We're probably more alike than either of us would admit.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> Never said he hasn't. We're probably more alike than either of us would admit.



That's prolly soooo true in most cases that it would be scary to find out

I alos think it's a "guy" thing----hell I remeber being in college having an all out brawl start in some bar, then 20 min later the same 2 dudes beating the bageezus out of each other drinking a beer together.

You're also correct about the NY thing---we are strange but that's part of why people love us. 8)


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think there's a distinction to be made here. I bust guy's balls here all the time, but they are guys I consider friends offline too. Yeah, I rib HPD from time to time, but it's because I've met him in person and skied with him a few times. I wouldn't say we're good friends or anything, but we're friendly and I would be happy to ski with him anytime and have him down for the Sundown comp. I'll buy the first beer afterward.
> 
> I don't know TJF from Adam and if I had to make an assumption as to what he's like in person based on his internet persona, it's not a positive one. I think insisting on acting tough online is the result of some sort of character flaw so even if he's seems like the nicest guy in the world in real life, there's still something weird going on. I don't know.....I just can't relate to that. Maybe it's a New York thing.... :razz: Something in that ADK water?
> 
> You can like me or not like me, but there are definitely no surprises.




I can only assume you were bullied when you were little.  You act like a sally.  Grow a sack.  Was that internet tough guy personification?   If so WAAA TJ picked on me


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe he's a good guy in real life but he likes to play an internet tough guy on AZ.



No I dont but I do point out silliness.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I can only assume you were bullied when you were little.  You act like a sally.  Grow a sack.  Was that internet tough guy personification?   If so WAAA TJ picked on me



Actually, I was pretty well liked growing up because I'm generally a nice person. For a guy with a world class mountain 10 miles from your home, you're pretty angry.

But you're right, this is silly. You are who you are. Enjoy the rest of your ski season.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> And my shots have always been in response to shots fired. I've never come after him first, and in some cases, I've simply ignored him.




I am calling BS on this.  I will use this thread as an example for anyone who wants to go back to the beginning and read through it.  At the end of the day I enjoy my daily dose of sallieisms so keep them comming.
PS  why dont you get some more smiley faces.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I can only assume you were bullied when you were little.  You act like a sally.  Grow a sack.  Was that internet tough guy personification?   If so WAAA TJ picked on me



iMuscle, if anyone has a fragile complex resultant from possible bullying as a kid, it's YOU.  You are the poster child for the internet tough guy. A sally is someone like yourself hiding behind a computer screen.

If you're not a dick in real life, it's certainly hard to tell by the way you act here.  Maybe you should come to the Sugarloaf Alpinezone Summit and clear things up if indeed you are just 'misunderstood'.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice ^^^^^^ way to keep 'er going


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice ^^^^^^ way to keep 'er going



  Was going to post the same thing..  

tjf hates me... I just keep my distance now...  Actually causes me to post less in Andyzone...  Probably a good thing..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice ^^^^^^ way to keep 'er going



do you realize you have 23 posts in this thread?

i think you're doing a fine job keeping it going yourself.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> iMuscle, if anyone has a fragile complex resultant from possible bullying as a kid, it's YOU.  You are the poster child for the internet tough guy. A sally is someone like yourself hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> If you're not a dick in real life, it's certainly hard to tell by the way you act here.  Maybe you should come to the Sugarloaf Alpinezone Summit and clear things up if indeed you are just 'misunderstood'.



I think I just got called out:argue:  

I think we should start a new Deadhead Slogan

GOT TIRES   You cheap bastard


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> tjf hates me... I just keep my distance now...  Actually causes me to post less in Andyzone...  Probably a good thing..



I think that's a good approach. BTW, it's nschat.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> Was going to post the same thing..
> 
> tjf hates me... I just keep my distance now...  Actually causes me to post less in Andyzone...  Probably a good thing..



I dont hate you I just point out that you like to have your cake and eat it to.


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think that's a good approach. BTW, it's nschat.



riiiiiight...  I like it cause I can say the F word...


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I dont hate you I just point out that you like to have your cake and eat it to.



<<< chirp chirp chirp >>>

outta here...  peace...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think that's a good approach. BTW, it's nschat.



NS Mountain Sports Chat, I think the name changes every week. :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> NS Mountain Sports Chat, I think the name changes every week. :razz:



Sometimes twice a week


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I think I just got called out:argue:
> 
> I think we should start a new Deadhead Slogan
> 
> GOT TIRES   You cheap bastard



fortunate for you that you didn't choose comedy for a career.  You clearly suck at it.  

ProTip:  spouting the same material over and over gets boring. Try some originality.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> do you realize you have 23 posts in this thread?
> 
> i think you're doing a fine job keeping it going yourself.



Hey, another contry heard from---do also know how many beers I had last nite???


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Hey, another contry heard from---do also know how many beers I had last nite???




last word, captain flomax, get it in!


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Hey, another contry heard from---do also know how many beers I had last nite???




I am proud of myself.  I had zero.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> fortunate for you that you didn't choose comedy for a career.  You clearly suck at it.
> 
> ProTip:  spouting the same material over and over gets boring. Try some originality.



I think they call it branding  cheapy cheaperson


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> last word, captain flomax, get it in!



:grin:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I am proud of myself.  I had zero.



Right, or do take thursdays off to get ready for the weekend.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Right, or do take thursdays off to get ready for the weekend.



No usually tuesday.   I was going to drink but I had to buy a second set of snow tires cause the first set I bought wrecked my truck.  Need to save my pennies.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> No usually tuesday.   I was going to drink but I had to buy a second set of snow tires cause the first set I bought wrecked my truck.  Need to save my pennies.



That said.  Its beer oclcok over at the hill.  Going skiing.

Have fun guys and sally.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> No usually tuesday.   I was going to drink but I had to buy a second set of snow tires cause the first set I bought wrecked my truck.  Need to save my pennies.



Shit bro---I gots stacks and stacks of "like new" snows back behind the shed, if only I would've known. Bummer, you could've had a couple beers and gotten new/used snows---my bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I think they call it branding  cheapy cheaperson



in that case, I hope you're not in marketing either........


PS.  When mommy told you long ago, all that matters is that you try your best?  It was a lie.  Unfortunately, some people just suck at life.  so sorry


----------

